# [SOLVED] HELP! The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.



## admur (Apr 4, 2008)

Please help, this is driving me crazy!!!

I did my first self build as below:-


Vista Home Premium
Asus P5B-MX/Wi-FI
C2D E4400
2 x 1gb PC-5300 RAM
Samsung SATA Spinpoint 250gb, 
SATA DVD-RW
Arctic
Freezer 7 Pro

And every hour or so, usually on Explorer, Vista freezez. The 'busy' vista circle is swirling, window descriptions show "*** is not responding" sometimes the screen fades white. 

Then after around 30seconds, every click that was made happens really fast, and everything goes normal again!

When I go into the event viewer, under windows logs > system, I have thousands of the following error messages:-

Log Name: System
Source: atapi
Date: 04/04/2008 20:53:58
Event ID: 11
Task Category: None
Level: Error
Keywords: Classic
User: N/A
Computer: HomePC
Description:
The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.

Event Xml:
<Event xmlns="http://schemas.microsoft.com/win/2004/08/events/event">
<System>
<Provider Name="atapi" />
<EventID Qualifiers="49156">11</EventID>
<Level>2</Level>
<Task>0</Task>
<Keywords>0x80000000000000</Keywords>
<TimeCreated SystemTime="2008-04-04T19:53:58.055Z" />
<EventRecordID>64307</EventRecordID>
<Channel>System</Channel>
<Computer>HomePC</Computer>
<Security />
</System>
<EventData>
<Data>\Device\Ide\IdePort2</Data>
<Binary>0000100001000000000000000B0004C004000000850100C00000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000000005100000</Binary>
</EventData>
</Event>

Before you ask:-

I had a floppy drive which I have disconnected.

I had a seperate graphics card which is now removed (using the onboard GPU - which actually runs Aero!)

I switched the SATA cables from the CD & HD

I changed the RAM from 2x512mb to 2x1gb

System is all at default settings - no OC.

I have updated the drivers for all hardware & software

I have flashed the latest BIOS for the mobo


HELP ME PLEASE!!!

Is it 
dodgy MOBO
dodgy SATA cables
dodgy HD
dodgy CD
none of the above?

THANKS for any help....

Adam


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.*

try moving the hard drive to another port


----------



## white.knight (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: HELP! The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.*

I had absolutely same problem with my P5B-MX mainboard. "Solution" is to disable Wi-Fi and uninstall drivers for integrated wireless adapter. In other words, you need to use gigabit lan (probably different wi-fi adapter will work, but i'm not 100% sure).


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.*

check this out 
http://vip.asus.com/forum/view.aspx...el=P5K+Premium/WiFi-AP&page=1&SLanguage=en-us


----------



## white.knight (Apr 28, 2008)

*Re: HELP! The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.*

Note: i don't have Samsung, but WD Caviar 250 GB disk.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.*

this is what you listed
Samsung SATA Spinpoint 250gb
what power supply is in it
brand
wattage


----------



## admur (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: HELP! The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.*

@ dai. Thanks for your feedback, it's me thats the OP, not white knight.

I have the samsung spinpoint 250gb SATA.

The PSU is an ANTEC 400w - brand new about 9months ago.

Is this the problem? is 400w not enough???

I am only running
1 x HD SATA
1 x DVD/RW SATA
1 x PCI-E GFX (ATi Radeon X1600 pro 256gb)
1 x Artic Freezer 7 Pro

I had 1 x floppy, but have removed this since...

Thanks
Adam


----------



## admur (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: HELP! The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.*

@ white knight - I will try disabling the wifi adapter, and use a USB wifi adapter instead...

Will let you know if this works...

Cheers


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.*

did you check out the asus link about the samsung drive
i would not run a p5 build with less than a quality 550w
pcie min requirements on the 12v line is 26amps


----------



## admur (Apr 4, 2008)

*Re: HELP! The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.*

@dai

Got fed up trying to resolve, got rid of P5B & E4400 and got new P5K & E8200 - all problems gone away with same 400w antec PSU (and it's much faster, OC'd to 450*8 = 4.6ghz...

Happy days!


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

*Re: HELP! The driver detected a controller error on \Device\Ide\IdePort2.*

glad you have it sorted i have had no problems with the p5k


----------

